# Tire size recommendation



## rustytinman (Jul 14, 2018)

I have 14" cragers trying to decide if i should order gr70/14 rwl which equals 225s/or fr70/14 = 215s .Considering cokers rwl . looking for opinions . Read where the 225s ride isnt as great as 215 ,


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Cokers firestone GR7014 are close to the 225 series but are taller in diameter 27 inches to 26 for the 225.But they are expensive at 1200 for a set of four


----------



## rustytinman (Jul 14, 2018)

thanks for the info i know they are pricey but i am concerned with clearance in front before I order them otherwise going with the f70s


----------



## rustytinman (Jul 14, 2018)

I have installed my Gr70/14 coker RWL.I am experiencing tire rup on left front lower fender. Anyone have a solution?


----------



## desertman (Jan 2, 2020)

I have the exact problem! I hope there is a good solution


----------



## desertman (Jan 2, 2020)

rustytinman said:


> I have installed my Gr70/14 coker RWL.I am experiencing tire rup on left front lower fender. Anyone have a solution?


Did you ever get any advice or find any solution to tire rub?


----------



## gaiki0903 (Sep 8, 2020)

This one of my concerns as well since I'll be using wheels with bigger size than 14". I'm planning to get a set of HD wheels to replace my old wheels, that is why I need to update my new tire and its sizing as well. I have to ask a friend of mine if there will be a compromise that needs to be done to avoid rubbing.


----------

